# Down South Dec 8th Offroad Toy Run!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Come on out to Down South Offroad in Crosby Dec 8th for the 1st Annual Offroad Toy Run. So far we have almost 100 people going and its growing, anything offroad is welcome to drive. It will be like a 8 to 9 mile one way run then back. We will police escort when we hit 2100 in Crosby to the high school.


This is an Atv, Sidexside, truck, jeep toy run for the less fortunate kids for Christmas. Were collecting toys and clothing for ages 0-16, preferably new. Or money donations are fine and money will be used to buy clothing and gifts. Set up donation boxes at your work, or just ask all your family and friends to donate just one item each. You can also collect money and go buy what ever gifts you would like. From toys, clothing and bikes, it doesnt matter. We will meet at Down South Offroad in Crosby at 10 a.m. December 8th and do a several mile Toy Run on the Atvs into Crosby and meet a church group at the high school. You can meet us there to drop off toys and we can haul them for you if you cant attent or drop them at the off at the park office. We have a police escort for when we hit the roadway. Anyone can join in on the fun. Please help kids that wouldn't have a Christmas or new clothing. Thank you

Park entry fees apply, then you can enjoy a day of riding at the park


----------

